# Passende 80er Jahre Rolle für Match



## Muckeburger (14. März 2022)

Guten Abend liebe Petrusanbeter 
Ich brauche euren Rat:
Ich habe mir eine Matchrute von Hardy gebraucht ergattert - eine Favourite Match 13ft.  Nun bin ich nirgens bzgl. Des Jahrgangs dieser Rute fündig geworden. Da liegt meine Hoffnung darin, dass ihr mir den Jahrgang evtl. Sagenkönntet.
Außerdem suche ich dazu eine passende Rolle, die zeitgemäß auf die Rute passt bzw. Welche man damals zu den Zeiten auf die Matchruten geschnallt hat. Evtl. Habt ihr hier ein paar Modelle als Vorschlag. Danke euch schon jetzt.
Lg und stramme Leine


----------



## Dübel (14. März 2022)

Jahrgang hin oder her, an deine Rute passt sicher eine Mitchell 440A bzw. Mitchell Match hervorragend.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Nun bin ich nirgens bzgl. Des Jahrgangs dieser Rute fündig geworden


Steht auf deiner Rute eine Seriennummer oder eine Buchstabenkombination drauf?? Damit kann man das Alter bestimmen.


----------



## Muckeburger (15. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Steht auf deiner Rute eine Seriennummer oder eine Buchstabenkombination drauf?? Damit kann man das Alter bestimmen.


Wenn ich ehrlich bin warte ich noch aufs Ankommen der Rute, sobald sie da ist, schaue ich nach, danke für den Hinweis


----------

